# first night with new kitten



## soozeej

Hi I wonder if anyone can give me some advice ( why do I feel i will be asking that lots!!) we just got our new kiten home today and the plan is to leave it overnight in the kitchen as thats the safest room, he has his litter tray, food, water and toy but he is meowing at the door and I feel bad! is it ok to leave him in there over night on his own? any advise?


----------



## bee112

well I brought Alfie's bed in to my room on first night. 

He stayed in his bed untill I was asleep then I woke with him on my bed! I didnt have the heart to leave him on his own.

As long as you know once they sleep in yur bedroom they will do for the rest of their lives! I dont mind though as I give my kit's the run of the house


----------



## soozeej

thanks for replying, i feel there is more mischief available in the night in our room and kind of thought start as you mean to go on? as the general plan is not to have him sleeping up here, mind you I have come upstairs now and just want to go back down and get him! I want to go and check on him but then that might just unsettle him more.....arrghghgh this is going to be harder than I thought!


----------



## bee112

If you really want to keep him downstairs I suppose as long as he has water, litter tray and some dry kitten food he should be fine.. as long as there's nothing around where he can get into mischief!

I'm just too soft with my 2


----------



## drawn-to-animals

he'll be fine on his own - he will cry til he goes sleep - but give in tonight and he do it every night!!!! a couple of days and he'll settle down in the kitchen no problems its jsut strange not being with mum etc... from personal expereince i wouldnt give in!!!!!!


----------



## bee112

awww I just couldnt leave Alfie on his own.. I'm a push over though!

Now Alfe & Lola both sleep in my room


----------



## may

I'm soft too  I like them to come to bed with me I find they bond with you so much faster that way
(thats my excuse and I'm sticking with it


----------



## bee112

may said:


> I'm soft too  I like them to come to bed with me I find they bond with you so much faster that way
> (thats my excuse and I'm sticking with it


ha ha how many do you have in your bed?

It's easier having 2 kittens in my bed than my OH!


----------



## soozeej

thanks for all the replies, I am going to leave him there just now and see how he goes, not sure if i will sleep though!


----------



## bee112

BLESS.. IF YOU'RE ANYTHING LIKE ME YOU WONT SLEEP!

Hows he settling in otherwise?


----------



## soozeej

well we survived our first night!! I left him in the kitchen but popped down a ouple of times to check on him and he was fine! has pooped and weeed on the floor this morning, does not seem to be interested in the litter tray at all, every time I lift him into it he just turns round and comes straight out! Has also been lcimbing up the kids jammies which had my youngest in tears!! I am sure we will get there though, its early days for us all, I am sure I will also be back and forward asking for advice in the next few days!


----------



## Rraa

aaaww, dear me - poor wee kid. Little kitten seems to be doing ok though, in spite of the weeing on the floor etc. I think the fluffy one will settle in soon though. Sending best purrs and hope the initial settling in won't take too long.


----------



## soozeej

He has just done a wee in the liter tray


----------



## bee112

bless, he'll get the hang of it.. cats dont take very long to catch on to things!

have you any pics of the little one?


----------



## soozeej

I do have some pics, will try to work out how to get them on!! Also his claws seems very sharp and he keeps getting them stuck on things, I am going to make a vet appointment tomorrow to get him checked out etc and I will mention this then, although other good news is he loves his scratch pole!


----------



## bee112

I clip my kittens claws to prevent too much damage to furniture. Its quite easy to do when they're in sleepy mode!

http://www.catscratching.com/htmls/article.htm


----------



## Selk67U2

*Yea I do that too Bee I always clip the kittens claws before they leave here too, one less thing for the new owners to worry about, lol*



> He has just done a wee in the liter tray


*Great news Sooz, he won't take long to settle down, bless him*


----------



## soozeej

I will bear the clipping in mind and see how we go, not sure I am that keen on the idea - I am a bit of a chicken! but his claws are very sharp


----------



## starlight

Hi

When we first had our two kittens we kept them locked in the kitchen overnight for the first few months. They had everything they needed in there with them and luckily they were too small to jump on the worktops  After a few days we left the utility door open and moved the litter trays in there so there was more distance between the food and their toilet.

After a while we could hear them both in the mornings, calling out to us to be let out. They had the run of the whole house all day long. Eventually we just started to leave the kitchen door open and they slept wherever they wanted to.


----------



## soozeej

Well today I have moved the litter tray to the downstairs bathroom as I really didn't want it in the kitchen, as the kitchen is quite small so his food is in the kitchen and litter tray in the bathroom with the door jammed open. I shut all the other doors so that he can go up and down the stairs and into the kitchen and bathroom and he seems happy enough to explore! He followed me up as I was tidying the kids rooms and was eyeing himself in the mirrored wardrobes!


----------



## Selk67U2

> I was tidying the kids rooms and was eyeing himself in the mirrored wardrobes!


*Ahhh, bless him, lol*


----------



## Emstarz

Congratulations on your new kitten - sounds like he's settling really well.


----------



## soozeej

Well just to give a little update, firstly it feels like flash has been here forever!! he has such a little character, he is lovely, we are all ( even the kids) getting to know what kind of mood he is in, whether he wants to play or rest etc. he is using the litter tray well ( touch wood!) and his bed is in the hall so at night we just shut the bedroom and living room doors and he can have a bit of a wander, his favourite place to curl up in the evening is on my husbands knee - although I am strongly suggesting that he would sit on my knee if I sat around as much as my husband does!!  I reckon he just knows if he gets comfy there he will have at least a few hours before he has to move! Thanks to everyone for your advice in the first few days.


----------



## catzndogz

morning glad to hear he's settled in ok


----------



## felineadorer

He sounds adorable , glad he's settling in well


----------



## Selk67U2

*Thats great news, thanks for the update, sounds like he's already part of the family*



> although I am strongly suggesting that he would sit on my knee if I sat around as much as my husband does!!


----------

